

Synthetic DNA on the Brink of Yielding New Life Forms - rms
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/12/16/AR2007121601900_pf.html

======
trekker7
you can't fuck with nature, not this much...

------
maxwell
Biohacking.

